# Just saying hi.



## TylerD (17/10/13)

Hi guys, 

I'm from Joburg and started vaping about 3 days ago. Loving it, and not missing analogs.
I started out with a ego ce4 twin kit, but have my suspicions on the authenticity of it. Still better than those ciggy style e-cigarettes.

Anyway, I got myself a Kanger Protank 2 and very happy. This is just the beginning of this hobby. Hehehe. Can't wait.

Next I need to get a nice mod for the kanger and some good juices. Will be doing some research on the site and ECF.

Thanks for all the info I have already read on the site. 

Cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/13)

Hi TylerD and Welcome to the world of vaping  glad to hear you are not missing analogues, but remember even if you do its all part of the process and if you have one every now n then its ok because they will taste so crap anyway it'll be a reminder why you stopped

The protanks are awesome! And yes it is just the beginning  

Feel free to ask any questions, we're all here to help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (17/10/13)

hi and welcome TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (17/10/13)

As for juice, make sure you get some VM4 from Oupa on this forum.
Happy vaping!
Oh, and welcome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (17/10/13)

Hi TaylerD welcome to the forum, don't be afraid of asking questions we are always here to help. Also have some fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/10/13)

Welcome buddy! Go forth and convert em all to the vaping world of goodness!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (17/10/13)

Thanks for all the welcomes! 

Just a quick question. I see we can buy from Nitecore in SA. The question. Is the 3100mah really worth R.50 more than the 2600mah?

What kind of vape time will you be looking at for the 2 respectively?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/10/13)

There really isnt that big of a jump. I would get the 2600, will easily last the whole day and then some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/10/13)

Cool stuff. Thanks Gizmo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/10/13)

welcome dude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (17/10/13)

Hi and welcome 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeKing (18/10/13)

Welcome TylerD  Let us know if we can help with anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (15/8/16)

Welcome to the world of vaping!


----------



## Silver (15/8/16)

Lol, the OP was made in Oct 2013
Pretty soon after the forum was founded 
So this is a VERY old thread...
Nice to see though


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/8/16)

Silver said:


> Lol, the OP was made in Oct 2013
> Pretty soon after the forum was founded
> So this is a VERY old thread...
> Nice to see though



Also realized it a minute ago, hence deleted my post  Think someone is up to something


----------

